# Rainshadow IP843 at work



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

I built at wading rod for myself on a IP843 Rainshadow. Last weekend didn't give me a very good test with only a few dinks to show. I cut off 2 inches and made it a split grip, recoil guides (first 3 are double foot and then single foots the rest of the way) and a Fuji ACS reel seat top it off. Haven't done any wraps or anything just metallic black wrapped guides. In a short summary it performed flawlessly. Several trout over 20" and a 29" red all caught on topwaters. I was very happy and impressed at how this rod performed. The Fuji ACS seat was not too bad fishing with it pretty much all day. I know a couple folks had questioned how comfortable this seat would be all day. Here's a pic of the red.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Aawww yeah! Great taste, less filling! Nice red!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Nothing like a little "field proof-testing" on the weekend. I like the ACS, even for all day use...... Nice red. Where were you,,,,Jim


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

gotta love that kind of Field Testing!


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

We were fishing in Rockport. Tides were still low but we actually had favorable winds early and overcast skies were perfect for topwater. Caught the red in about 10-12" of water right off a little sandbar.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Where do you get the rainshadow blanks and do they make flyrod blanks? A good friend of mine and guide in Washington makes a custom Steelhead flyrod based on a Rainshadow blank and I am wondering if they are the same company. it's the only flyrod I've ever fished that I like better than my Loomis Rods.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

I order mine from Acid Rod. http://www.acidrod.com/blanks.html Great folks to deal with. They carry fly rod blanks in the Forecast and Rainshadow lines. A fly rod is my next adventure.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

seattleman1969 said:


> Where do you get the rainshadow blanks and do they make flyrod blanks? A good friend of mine and guide in Washington makes a custom Steelhead flyrod based on a Rainshadow blank and I am wondering if they are the same company. it's the only flyrod I've ever fished that I like better than my Loomis Rods.


Bill and Karry Batson would be glad to hear you say that. Batson Enterprises(in Washington state) is the parent company for Rainshadow/Forecast..... If you're interested, chunk'n charlie is placing an order from them very soon, he's the 2cool guy to go to for Batson stuff. Pm him. If you want help selecting a blank, pm Rainshadow, he'll get you lined up with the right flyrod stuff. ....Jim


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I love field-testing! Nice report and red, Justin! I don't professionally endorse the rod holder, tho. LOL. That water looks good there in Rockport...I'm headed back to Baffin on the 25th and hope it has settled down since my trip last month.
Jerry


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

Well there was an intense moment with treble hooks, my wading net and a redfish that called for a little improvising. When the dust settled my bud with the camera said smile and this was the outcome. Here is a couple more pics.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Good job Justin, on the rod and the fish.


----------



## Mg50 (Feb 9, 2009)

wish the water looked that good around seadrift (choc. milk) even in the protected areas i think the wind blew a little harder than forecast. Congrats on the fish and the rod it looks like it ought to weigh nothing.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

I really need to weigh it but I haven't purchased a scale. I have a All Star Platinum 6'9" Tops-n-Tails rod that use to be my go to rod. Haven't picked it up since I built this one. The rainshadow is considerable lighter with the recoils and the split grip. I'll get a tiger wrap on it as soon as I get some time and some better pics. Fishing a tourney this weekend and I'll be testing out a Rainshadow CB76M that I spiral wrapped with micro guides. Should be a corky and Catch 5 throwing machine. Feels great with the Castaway seat!


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Great looking rod. I have built several RS 843.... hard to beat that blank. BTW, what was the purpose of using 2 extra double footed guides?

Pods


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

I bought these Recoils as a set a while back and this is how they came. From now on I'll probably use more single foots but this one turned out great. Really like the feel of the 843. After some fishing buddies saw it in action and felt the weight I might have a few more to make.


----------

